
Chinese pilot project could bring electronic tracking to all cars - smaili
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-autos-china-tracking-idUSKCN0WB0XF
======
hackuser
Some U.S. states are doing away with license plate registration stickers;
instead, police cars will automatically scan every license plate they see and
check the owner for expired registration and any other violations or crimes.
In other words, police will investigate everyone they encounter (on the road),
with no probable cause or other requirement.

The technology to do it is not news; it already exists and will improve. Only
laws can protect you.

